
27 Indispensable Web Design and Development Firefox Extensions - epi0Bauqu
http://speckyboy.com/2008/11/02/27-indispensable-web-design-and-development-firefox-extensions/
======
kwamenum86
firebug +webdev embody the functionality of all but 3 of those. stick with
those two to keep your browser lean.

